# 3 days, 3 does kidded, 8 healthy babies! All Unassisted!!!!



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They were all unassisted. I was out of town for work, my neighbor's teenage son took care of it all.

First up was Molly, a pure Boer bred to a Boer Buck:

Traditional is a boy born at 7 1/2 lbs.
Red is a 2-teated doe, born at 6 1/2 lbs.










Then Nefer's quads. She is a pure kiko bred to a boer buck.

2 teated female, 5 lbs at birth









2 teated female, 6.5 lbs at birth









2 teated female, 6.5 lbs at birth









2 teated female, 6 lbs at birth









All together:









Then Butthead, she is a %kiko bred to a boer buck.

2x2 teated doe, 5.5 lbs at birth









2 teated doe, 6 lbs at birth


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: 3 days, 3 does kidded, 8 healthy babies! All Unassisted*

Congrats! Beautiful babies!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 3 days, 3 does kidded, 8 healthy babies! All Unassisted*

oh very nice! Hoping all my kiddings turn out well like that


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 3 days, 3 does kidded, 8 healthy babies! All Unassisted*

No bucklings?! No fair! That's a fine crop of babies you have there & the mommas all did a fantastic job to boot! :thumb:
Love the 2+2 brown doeling too :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 3 days, 3 does kidded, 8 healthy babies! All Unassisted*

WOW....Awesome does you have to give you such healthy and adorable kids!! Congratulations! Those bucks did great for you too with giving you just one little boy.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 3 days, 3 does kidded, 8 healthy babies! All Unassisted*

Awww! How adorable!! That last doeling looks like she's going to be a chunk.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 3 days, 3 does kidded, 8 healthy babies! All Unassisted*

that's a nice turnout. Beautiful babies and glad it went so well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 3 days, 3 does kidded, 8 healthy babies! All Unassisted*

Too cute.....congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

